# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  БОКАУТ железное дерево

## Шурик88

продам древесину бокаута поперечная и продольные спилы, чурки разных размеров. тел.0672995135.Александр

----------


## Vadyunya

Цена за килограмм ?

----------


## Шурик88

цена зависит от размеров и качества. например доска 50/300/600мм 130-170уе.

----------


## Vadyunya

15 - 19 уев за кило дорого, обычно берут по 10 еув за кило.

----------


## Шурик88

без фактуры можно и по 10 уе, плюс выдержка более 50 лет.

----------


## Vadyunya

Ага, 50 лет ... Лет 30 - 35. Вообще на просторах бывшего СССР не сыскать железного дерева с выдержкой меньше 30 лет, его не ввозят уже очень много лет, а если и ввозят, то мизерными партиями, под заказ и тоже с очень большой выдержкой.

----------


## Шурик88

ага 50 лет. а про мизерные партии смотрите на просторах инета . если надо можно и куб взять.

----------


## Vadyunya

Куб это и есть мизерная партия, хотя очень дорогая и тяжелая, в 70-е только наш судоремонтный в год от 10 кубов брал на втулки, другие заводы и больше заказывали, а сейчас в интернете по дощечкам продают.

----------


## Шурик88

куб это мизерная партия в масштабах производства я не спорю но для резчика  другое дело. Я не собираюсь оспаривать ваши сведения. Но доказывать мне что старше 30 35 лет не может быть, этою несуразица, когда я точно знаю что Дед привез это дерево в начале 60х из экспедиции( точнее он сам не помнит, 97 лет все таки). тема создана для продажи того что мне не нужно,- а кому то может пригодиться, и покупать я ни кого не заставляю. Если вы хотите что купить, но вас не устраивает цена- то таки давайте догавариватся, а если просто поговорить то поищите другого собеседника.

----------


## Vadyunya

Я не оспариваю того, что старого железного дерева нет, я наоборот говорю, что это далеко не диковинка, старого много, большинство из того, что есть, читайте внимательней.

----------


## Шурик88

внимательней "ага 50лет.....лет 30-35". ваши сообщения несут( лично для меня ) не нужную информацию "завод", " старше 30 лет не диковинка"  и т.д. меня интересует конкретное предложение или вопрос (размер-цена, фото).

----------


## Vadyunya

А зачем что-то предлагать если цена как на Староконе или выше, к тому же свое еще есть.

Кстати, не бОкаут, а бАкаут.

----------


## Шурик88

Большое спасибо Сергею.Сам не ожидал что столько.Деньги ох как пригодились. P.S. подумал, зубы, все таки, продавать не буду. Еще раз СПАСИБО!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  14.02.2015 в 22:19 ----------

все еще в продаже

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

---------- Сообщение добавлено  12.03.2015 в 23:04 ----------

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Altair

Небольшими кусочками, примерно со спичечный коробок, отдаёте? Примерная цена?

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

up

----------


## Шурик88

Up

----------

